# need Layout Idea help



## stratocu (Sep 17, 2019)

Greetings all,

I am building an N Scale 3x5' coffee table.. need some ideas for track plan and layout. want to maximize the space, and include some sort of waterfront scenery.. If you have any ideas, please send them on..

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stratocu said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I am building an N Scale 3x5' coffee table.. need some ideas for track plan and layout. want to maximize the space, and include some sort of waterfront scenery.. If you have any ideas, please send them on..
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.
I am sure someone will chime in with a bunch of help, soon.
While you are waiting.

We have a member who created a track planning program.
He has a free version, or you can upgrade for some bucks.
I never used it take a look?
https://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?scale=N

I never used it so can't help you with it. I figured I would toss it your way. :smokin:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Please see my reply elsewhere*



stratocu said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I am building an N Scale 3x5' coffee table.. need some ideas for track plan and layout. want to maximize the space, and include some sort of waterfront scenery.. If you have any ideas, please send them on..
> 
> ...


Matt;

I replied to your duplicate post in the "New Member Introduction" section. Please check there.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is a sticky thread of layout designs in the Layout Design section of the forum. Several of the other threads the might ne useful as well. And the "My Layout" section is always a good source of inspiration.


----------



## stratocu (Sep 17, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> I am sure someone will chime in with a bunch of help, soon.
> While you are waiting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information I am looking forward to coverting down in scale and the curse words to follow. Ha ha 

Cheers 

Matt


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

stratocu said:


> Thanks for the information I am looking forward to coverting down in scale and the curse words to follow. Ha ha
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


Welcome. My usual advice to people starting out in N scale is to be honest with yourself about your modeling skills; and then look at what you can actually buy at sites like modeltrainstuff.com or hobbylinc.com. If you're downsizing from HO you may be disappointed at the choices. We're a friendly bunch here, so don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

GNfan said:


> stratocu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the information I am looking forward to coverting down in scale and the curse words to follow. Ha ha
> ...


With some things in N scale, you have more choices, particularly in Kato Unitrack. I will agree though on locomotives and rolling stock, HO has a world of things available that you may never see in N. Best wishes to the OP on his new layout and scale.


----------

